# Daily Views?



## Stretch (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay, every one must view this site at least once a day, right?


----------



## keithz (Dec 29, 2006)

I voted for 2 times, although there are days when I'm there more.  I usually check things out at work, then again at night when I get home from work.  Anything dealing with money gets done at night (sending PayPal, etc.)

keithz


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 29, 2006)

I need to get a life, I'm here way to often according to LOML


----------



## LEAP (Dec 29, 2006)

I average at least three times a day thats with about 4 days a week away from home so you can imagine how often I visit when I'm home.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />I need to get a life, I'm here way to often according to LOML



Roy, tell her that you are not the only one who needs a life (by her standards). []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />I need to get a life, I'm here way to often according to LOML



What can I say, but, that "it's time well wasted" here.

-Peter-[]


----------



## beamer (Dec 29, 2006)

Man ... only 5+? We need one for the really hardcore guys ... 20+ might be more like it


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 29, 2006)

I generally pop in when I am in a lull at work and again in the evenings at home.


----------



## panini (Dec 29, 2006)

I have the site open all day and reload active topics every 15 minutes...[8D]


----------



## guts (Dec 30, 2006)

never counted but it's way more than five.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 30, 2006)

Like my wife says about me coming to IAP .... it keeps me off the streets!


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 30, 2006)

I visit off and on all day and into the evening, Like I've always warned newbies "THIS PLACE IS ADDICTIVE" and there is no cure.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't keep track but it's often when I'm home and once or twice at work.


----------



## stevers (Jan 7, 2007)

Couple times a day on average. Of corse, the evening viewing may be for an hour or more. And some days I don't have time to look at all.


----------



## eldee (Jan 29, 2007)

5+ times a day on the site, over 100 pens attempted, and this is my first post.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm here for an hour or more in the morning while I have my coffee, take my "get along with people pills" and vitamins.  After that I do a few chores around the house, turn pens if the weather permits and back in here at lunch.  After lunch I turn more pens or stoppers, back here about 4ish and start dinner.  Check on you guys after dinner and make sure your all getting along, learning new things and giving tricks of the trade.  Yeah, I'm addicted [][][][]


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 29, 2007)

BTW welcome Eldee!


----------



## pete00 (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />I need to get a life, I'm here way to often according to LOML




what he said  AND



> _Originally posted by panini_
> <br />I have the site open all day and reload active topics every 15 minutes...[8D]



what he said, ...[]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eldee_
> <br />5+ times a day on the site, over 100 pens attempted, and this is my first post.



Eldee
GLAD to see you out of the closet....welcome


----------



## skiprat (Jan 31, 2007)

It occurred to me, after reading the ' why do you stop posting' thread that Jeff and the mod guys could accurately tell us the answer to this, as it was stated that someone had logged on ( Risi ? )but not posted. I have no idea how they would do it, but I'm sure the info is there??

Can you guys see how many times we look into each of the different topics too? ( I'll have to stop going back and looking at my own pics now[:I])

Beware!!! Big Brother is watching you[]


----------



## Charles (Mar 2, 2007)

Wish I had time to check it once a day. I usually get around at least every one or two weeks. Trying to keep up in shop and with my regular job CSI I rarley get by to say high.


----------

